# Broma  práctica



## rodriguez_rm

Vorrei capire bene il significato di *Broma  práctica*
che sicuramente è uno scherzo con delle caratteristiche particolari


----------



## Agró

rodriguez_rm said:


> Vorrei capire bene il significato di *Broma  práctica*
> che sicuramente è uno scherzo con delle caratteristiche particolari



*Broma práctica* non esiste per se in spagnolo di Spagna. Sicuramente si tratta di una traduzione diretta dell'inglese "practical joke", per cui addoperamo l'espressione *"broma pesada"*.


----------



## rodriguez_rm

Gracias, però es que en un sitio leì que practical jocke no es lo mismo de broma practica y es que hay muchos sitios que hablan de bromas practicas.
Segun ti se puede traducir con 
*scherzo pesante* ?


----------



## Agró

rodriguez_rm said:


> Gracias, però es que en un sitio leì que practical jocke no es lo mismo de broma practica y es que hay muchos sitios que hablan de bromas practicas.
> Segun ti se puede traducir con
> *scherzo pesante* ?



Per me "practical joke" è una "broma pesada", cioè uno _scherzo pesante_. Non ho mai visto o sentito "broma práctica", quindi non posso dire nulla poiché non so cosa sia questa "broma práctica". Aspetta altri suggerimenti; forse in America è un termine di uso abituale.


----------



## rodriguez_rm

Agró said:


> Per me "practical joke" è una "broma pesada", cioè uno _scherzo pesante_. Non ho mai visto o sentito "broma práctica", quindi non posso dire nulla poiché non so cosa sia questa "broma práctica". Aspetta altri suggerimenti; forse in America è un termine di uso abituale.



Grazie.

http://www.google.it/search?q=broma...&rls=org.mozilla:it:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## 0scar

rodriguez_rm said:


> Vorrei capire bene il significato di *Broma práctica*
> che sicuramente è uno scherzo con delle caratteristiche particolari


 
¿Cuál es  el contexto?


----------



## Neuromante

No se puede traducir "broma práctica" de ninguna manera porque no existe la expresión "broma práctica". 
Lo que se ve en ese enlace a Google es una serie de:

Pésimas traducciones con el traductor automático de Google.
Catálogos en inglés pésimamente traducidos con el traductor de Google.
Vídeos y fotos "internacionalizados" de esos que se suben a Youtube y sucedáneos o a páginas de imágenes graciosas.
Google sólo sirve para confirmar nuestros propios errores, aunque aparezcan dos millones de entradas. Y más en casos como éste: Hay miles de personas que se creen que los traductores automáticos traducen y casi todos posean en millones de páginas chistes, vídeos, carteles y cosas por el estilo (Incluso he visto artículos de la Wikipedia hechos en modo automático donde no se entiende ni una frase)

*Tirando de diccionario y poniendo las entradas que vienen a caso:*
1. adj. Perteneciente o relativo a la práctica.
2. adj. Se dice de los conocimientos que enseñan el modo de hacer algo.
3. adj. Experimentado, versado y diestro en algo.

5. adj. Que comporta utilidad o produce provecho material inmediato.

8. f. Destreza adquirida con este ejercicio.

12. f. Aplicación de una idea o doctrina.

en la ~.
1. loc. adv. Casi en realidad. (Por aquí se diría "prácticamente")
No sólo no aparece la palabra "broma" sino que no es aplicable en ningún caso.

Las demás entradas se salen completamente del tema.


----------



## rodriguez_rm

La expression fue utilizzada por el escritor chileno Carlos Franz en un ensayo.


----------



## mantierrez

Neuromante said:


> No se puede traducir "broma práctica" de ninguna manera porque no existe la expresión "broma práctica".
> Lo que se ve en ese enlace a Google es una serie de:
> 
> Pésimas traducciones con el traductor automático de Google.
> Catálogos en inglés pésimamente traducidos con el traductor de Google.
> Vídeos y fotos "internacionalizados" de esos que se suben a Youtube y sucedáneos o a páginas de imágenes graciosas.
> Google sólo sirve para confirmar nuestros propios errores, aunque aparezcan dos millones de entradas. Y más en casos como éste: Hay miles de personas que se creen que los traductores automáticos traducen y casi todos posean en millones de páginas chistes, vídeos, carteles y cosas por el estilo (Incluso he visto artículos de la Wikipedia hechos en modo automático donde no se entiende ni una frase)
> 
> *Tirando de diccionario y poniendo las entradas que vienen a caso:*
> 1. adj. Perteneciente o relativo a la práctica.
> 2. adj. Se dice de los conocimientos que enseñan el modo de hacer algo.
> 3. adj. Experimentado, versado y diestro en algo.
> 
> 5. adj. Que comporta utilidad o produce provecho material inmediato.
> 
> 8. f. Destreza adquirida con este ejercicio.
> 
> 12. f. Aplicación de una idea o doctrina.
> 
> en la ~.
> 1. loc. adv. Casi en realidad. (Por aquí se diría "prácticamente")
> No sólo no aparece la palabra "broma" sino que no es aplicable en ningún caso.
> 
> Las demás entradas se salen completamente del tema.


 
*broma1.*
(Del gr. βρῶμα, teredón, de βιβρώσκειν, carcomer).
*1. *f. Bulla, algazara, diversión.
*2. *f. Chanza, burla.
*3. *f. Persona o cosa pesada y molesta.
*4. *f. Molusco lamelibranquio marino de aspecto vermiforme, con sifones desmesuradamente largos y concha muy pequeña, que deja descubierta la mayor parte del cuerpo. Las valvas de la concha, funcionando como mandíbulas, perforan las maderas sumergidas, practican en ellas galerías que el propio animal reviste de una materia calcárea segregada por el manto, y causan así graves daños en las construcciones navales.
*5. *f. coloq._ Ven._ Objeto o asunto cuyo nombre no se recuerda, se ignora o no se quiere mencionar.
*6. *f. coloq._ Ven._ Hecho o situación que causa incomodidad o inconvenientes.

​ 
*broma2.*
(Del gr. βρόμος, avena).
*1. *f. Papilla o masa de avena.
*2. *f. Masa de cascote, piedra y cal, que solía emplearse para rellenar huecos en cimientos y paredes.
 
Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe: 
* *

*broma 1 *

1.                             f. Burla, dicho o hecho que se hace a alguien para reírse de él sin intención de molestarle:
hay que aguantar las bromas con buen humor. 
2.                             Nadería de consecuencias inesperadas:
la broma de Hacienda me ha costado un riñón. 
3.                             Molusco bivalvo marino cuyas valvas perforan las maderas sumergidas:
el casco del barco estaba afectado por la broma. 
4.                             *ni en broma* loc. adv. De ninguna manera:
¡ni en broma me casaría contigo!

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe: 
*broma 2 *

1.                             f. Masa de cascote, piedra y cal usada en albañilería:
la broma de los cimientos estaba inundada.


----------



## Tomby

rodriguez_rm said:


> La _expresi*ó*n_ fue _utilizada_ por el escritor chileno Carlos Franz en un ensayo.


Eso nadie lo va a negar. Falta saber en que contexto utilizó la palabra "práctica".
Desde luego, es la primera vez que oigo "broma práctica".


----------



## rodriguez_rm

Bueno como ustedes quieren:

Serìa obtuso tomar demasiado en serio aquella contribucion de B. al canibalismo literario hispanoamericano. Se trata mas bien de una manifestacion de humor que le sobrevive, una *broma práctica* a costa de nuestro penosisimo gremio.
Carlos Franz Una tristeza insoportable, en Bolano salvaje  pag. 111


----------



## Agró

Lo dicho: una broma pesada (_uno scherzo pesante_), traducida a partir de "practical joke" sin ningún respeto. No le des más vueltas.


----------



## rodriguez_rm

Grazie agrò anch'io ho pensato la stessa cosa ma volevo essere sicuro.
Secondo me è un anglicismo che dagli  Stati Uniti è arrivato in America Latina


----------



## honeyheart

Acá en Argentina "broma práctica" no alude a nada tampoco.


----------



## Neuromante

rodriguez_rm said:


> Grazie agrò anch'io ho pensato la stessa cosa ma volevo essere sicuro.
> Secondo me è un anglicismo che dagli  Stati Uniti è arrivato in America Latina



Por las respuestas no creo que sea así.
Si a nadie le suena mínimamente no es que "haya llegado a América Latina" porque, simplemente, NO ha llegado. Un anglisimo sería una palabra inglesa que ha entrado dentro de otro idioma, sea oficial o simplemente en la práctica. Y a nadie le suena el término, está claro que el autor del texto ha metido la pata.


De hecho: 

Basta con mirar un poco ese enlace al inservible Google para ver que montones de las entradas tiene "broma" y "práctica" a dos o tres frases de distancia una de la otra; que son traducciones automáticas; o catálogos de compañías anglófonas que no se han tomado la molestia de traducirlos correctamente a los otros idiomas.


----------



## 0scar

Si existiese lo de broma "práctica" no sería sinónimo de broma pesada, una broma "práctica" la puede hacer un niño de 4 años, cualquiera que usase un* objeto* para realizar una broma , más allá de las palabras, estaría haciendo una broma "práctica". 
No hay manera de decir broma "práctica" en castellano sin caer en el spanglish, aunque_ chasco_ se acerca mucho.


----------



## Tomby

0scar said:


> ...No hay manera de decir broma "práctica" en castellano sin caer en el spanglish, aunque_ chasco_ se acerca mucho.


En mi diccionario Inglés-Español/Spanish-English (Cuyás Ed. 1973) traduce _practical joke_ como bromazo, chasco y petardo. Personalmente yo diría "broma pesada" o "putada"  con perdón. "Chasco" creo que es correcto pero en mi opinión es sinónimo de "decepción"; _v.g._: "_Esta mañana me he llevado una decepción/un chasco_".


----------



## Agró

Tombatossals said:


> En mi diccionario Inglés-Español/Spanish-English (Cuyás Ed. 1973) traduce _practical joke_ como bromazo, chasco y petardo. Personalmente yo diría "broma pesada" o "putada"  con perdón. "Chasco" creo que es correcto pero en mi opinión es sinónimo de "decepción"; _v.g._: "_Esta mañana me he llevado una decepción/un chasco_".


Así es como lo usamos en España (segunda acepción); parece que en Argentina prevalece la primera acepción:

*chasco**1**.*
 (Voz onomat.).
* 1.     * m. Burla o engaño que se hace a alguien.
* 2.     * m. Decepción que causa a veces un suceso contrario a lo que se esperaba. _Buen chasco se ha llevado Mariano._


----------



## Filimer

rodriguez_rm said:


> La expre*s*i*ó*n fue utili*z*ada por el escritor chileno Carlos Franz en un ensayo.



Carlos Franz es un escritor chileno radicado en Londres (por lo menos el año 2003 http://www.memoriachilena.cl/temas/documento_detalle2.asp?id=MC0036105) . Creo que eso explica todo. 

En Chile "broma práctica" no se entiende, y en Google, páginas de Chile, aparece solo 44 veces, comparado con "broma pesada" que aparece 3400.


----------

